# Workflow for NIK Plugins with Lr?



## rhynetc (Apr 1, 2013)

When I use Nik plubins with Lr 4.3 I end up with a different tiff file foe each plubin I activate (ie, one for Define, another for color efex pro, etc, each named with another "edit" inserted in the file name), but when I use the plugins in Photoshop I get only one tiff file with layers which then are collapsed to a single layer before being inserted back into the Lr catalog.

How can I minimize the number of separate files generated when I use Nik plugins in Lr?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

When you use Edit-In the first time, You are asked create a copy with LR adjustments (all other options are grayed out).  Once you have made a round trip with one of the NIK plugins, you click on the TIFF copy for Edit-In with a new NIK plugin.  This time all of the Radio Buttons are enabled and you can choose to Edit the Original (which is the previously edited TIFF)... Rinse and Repeat...  You end up with one LR original containing only LR adjustments and one TIFF with all the NIK plugin adjustments.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 1, 2013)

As you have Photoshop, I'd recommend this workflow: from Lightroom, edit as smart object in Photoshop, then launch the Nik filter . This leaves your Nik work fully editable.


----------



## WorkingClassHero (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with John, you still end up with a tiff file, but not only can you edit the Nik adjustments, you can still make changes to the raw file in ACR.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> As you have Photoshop, I'd recommend this workflow: from Lightroom, edit as smart object in Photoshop, then launch the Nik filter . This leaves your Nik work fully editable.


And if you do not have PS, only LR?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a different question - you're stuck with flattened TIFs and Nik settings that can't be edited.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

donoreo said:


> And if you do not have PS, only LR?


You use the solution that I recommended earlier.  Everything ends up in one TIFF.


----------



## rhynetc (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Cletus, John, and Alan!


----------



## donoreo (Apr 2, 2013)

clee01l said:


> You use the solution that I recommended earlier.  Everything ends up in one TIFF.


That is what I thought, and have been doing, would be a good idea.


----------

